# ip-up script finished: status = 0x7f

## belveder

Hi everyone!

Everytime I use pppd to establish some PPTP Tunnel to my company the ip-up script finishes with this message, which obviously indicates an error:

```
Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 12345), status = 0x7f
```

In principle I just want an additional routing statement to be executed:

```
ip route add xxx.yyy.zzz.0/24 dev ppp0
```

If I just create an empty ip-up file ( just containing the #!/bin/bash line ) and set permissions right, it returns status = 0x0; if I add the route statement, it returns 0x7f. If I first establish the connection and call the ip-up script afterwards in some other shell it works.

Any ideas?

Best Regards!

Clemens

----------

## belveder

After playing around a bit I solved the problem.

However, changing

```
[ -f /etc/ppp/ip-up.local ] && . /etc/ppp/ip-up.local "$1" "$2" "$3" "$4" "$5" "$6"
```

to

```
set -x

{

        [ -f /etc/ppp/ip-up.local ] && . /etc/ppp/ip-up.local "$1" "$2" "$3" "$4" "$5" "$6"

} > /tmp/ip-up.log 2>&1

exit 0
```

helped a lot. Now I know, you have to keep track of all path variables you need and to include full qualified paths to the scripts you want to call - for example,in ip-up.local you have to change

```
 ip route add xxx.yyy.zzz.0/24 dev ppp0
```

to 

```
/sbin/ip route add xxx.yyy.zzz.0/24 dev ppp0
```

otherwise you will get something like "ip: command not found"...

----------

